# loader for '63 ford 2000



## pcarr4 (Mar 19, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knew if a superier loader taken off of a ford 641 will work on a '63 ford 2000. The loader comes with the front mount pump and everything needed. 

Thanks


----------



## gearhead (Feb 24, 2011)

I do believe it should work fine. The '63 2000 is pretty much a 601 painted blue.


----------

